# One Sonar Unit for Two Boats?



## mchewyw (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm looking at getting my old man into this decade with a new fish finder unit, the only trouble is, I would like it to be able to be used for both of his boats. What's the best way to make this happen, two transducers and just transfer the unit back and forth? Does anyone have any good recommendations for what unit would be best for this? I currently have a Helix 5 sonar, and like it a lot, but I am also new to the marine electronics. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

it could be done with little effort. but you would need to contact the mfg and get a transducer, power cord, and mount. I almost did this with my lowrance unit. I checked the price and got ordering info from lowrance. but the finder was just to big to fit my small boat. so I ended up spending the money for the helix 7 di gps combo when cabelas had a 10% off sale with free shipping. and bought a ram mount because there wasn't room on my dash for the unit. with the ram mount I mounted the ram mount to the front of the dash and adjusted it to the left side of my steering wheel. I don't know how much the transducer, power cord, and mount would cost. but much less than a new unit. and another nice feature with using the same unit would be the unit would already be set up for both boats.
sherman


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Following this discussion, I was thinking about attempting this same thing with a helix 9 over the winter. Any input from others would be appreciated.


----------



## mchewyw (Mar 31, 2015)

sherman51 said:


> it could be done with little effort. but you would need to contact the mfg and get a transducer, power cord, and mount. I almost did this with my lowrance unit. I checked the price and got ordering info from lowrance. but the finder was just to big to fit my small boat. so I ended up spending the money for the helix 7 di gps combo when cabelas had a 10% off sale with free shipping. and bought a ram mount because there wasn't room on my dash for the unit. with the ram mount I mounted the ram mount to the front of the dash and adjusted it to the left side of my steering wheel. I don't know how much the transducer, power cord, and mount would cost. but much less than a new unit. and another nice feature with using the same unit would be the unit would already be set up for both boats.
> sherman


Thanks for the input Sherman


----------



## RollingRock (Jul 31, 2010)

I did the same thing with my humminbird 798 for my 2 boats. I just bought an extra power cord,transducer and quick disconnect mount. I also bought a small tackle box and took out the tray and put in a piece of styrofoam, and used a torch to make it custom fit the unit That way you have something to carry it in between boats


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

i did the same thing with my garmin awhile back, 2 boats 1 fish finder. sooo i mounted the ducer on a plastic pipe about 3 ft or so depending on transom depth, mounted 2 spring holders like you put brooms on the wall on both boats, fish finder in a nice wooden box , with alligater clips for the power supply. snap the ducer into the clips, hook up power, and down the road .. making adjustments up and down simply slide p[pe , works like a charm


----------

